# wild days



## chunkykitty (Jul 20, 2009)

it was 2000 year, i was with my friend (female) at the disco club in my home town. we went there at around 10 pm, and when guys tried to hock us up, we just told them that we r not into guys, we dif orientation  just want to be left alone, in my country it is not a great stuff to mingle with this sort of ppl, anyhow it was them days. So , we having fun, drinking , dancing. next thing i remember we going out of the club and its early morning sun is up and ppl waiting for the transport ready to go for a work! no wander that DJ keep refusing putting music on at the end! )) i have never had such nite out again in my life, it was sooooooo funny , great nite. this days if im out i am tired in 2 hours. Just thought will share with you guys my experiences of my wild youth. Have you got any story to tell.? Please share.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I once woke up on a pavement at 6am in a housing estate a mile or so from the pub I last remembered being in with no sign of my glasses which I'm fairly blind without. That was interesting.

As was the time I went out on a weeknight and ended up going straight to work from the party I was at. I don't know what was worse, going to the toilet for a 15 minute nap in a cubicle and waking up 4 hours later or that no-one in the office noticed I was gone for 4 hours.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I once woke up in my closet, with nothing on but like 25 shirts.... mud in my hair, crazy sent text messages, and like ten towels on me. Yea... I later found out I made mud angels, told a few people what I thought of them on the phone and then messaged the onces who didnt answer, and told my drunk friend I was cold, so in her wisdom, she threw towels on me and then just left me passed out in my closet while she climbed in my bed. Oh, we left my saint bernard outside (my house doesnt have a fence) who we found laying on the porch... I remember ordering two long islands, and remember saying that they were a bit strong each time, and then I remember bits and pieces  That was my wildest don't remember night....


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

I once woke up with a broken wrist and an air hostess.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Dannysigma said:


> I once woke up with a broken wrist and an air hostess.


Surely you needn't have had wrist damage if with an air hostess??


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Was in Wales for an international rugby match years ago and became friendly with a local young lady and she kindly invited me back. Being a tad pissed I had no idea where I was, she didn't have a phone so i went down to the phonebox at the end of her road, dialled a cab and my description was "am in a phonebox number xxxxx no idea where I am" the cabbie said you will be at such and such street and I was! Obviously I wasn't the first young man to have been picked up in the early mornings from her house


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

I have too many )))) some of them are so silly
I was young only 20 y.o. I went on business trip to Munich, met many people from different countries and after 12 hours of working, networking and other boring things we were hanging out in the hotel, having fun, and almost didn't sleep. For four days of such a lifestyle I got so exhausted, that when I came to the airport I forgot to register for the flight, which was delayed, so I just sit and sleep (strange, but passport control didn't stop me). Suddenly I open my eyes and see the queue of people holding boarding passes. I started to panic having two questions in my mind: where shall I get rid of my luggage and why I don't have the boarding pass. Unfortunately it has been too late.... There were no seats available and service of Russian Aeroflot airlines was "as usually". However I was saved by a young guy, who was attending the flight, he got me a place in Business Class. I will never forget that trip, I really WOKE up at that time 
Have more silly story for next day )))


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Dis I mention the ambulance on Christmas day - yes, 6 weeks back....


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Dis I mention the ambulance on Christmas day - yes, 6 weeks back....


oh please do tell.


----------



## Nomad80 (Jan 13, 2010)

One time my playstation controller broke and I had to go outside

It was very scary :'(


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

was at outdoor 3 keg party, dude was talkin smack so him and his friend got thier ass beat by me. Well was pissed after that so got tore down drunk. Well the hood rats came back to the party with a big peice of wood called a 2x4 and hit me across the face with it. 20 stitches and a new front tooth later I was ready to roll. lol

16 years old drank 4 bottles of boones farm strawberry hill, woke up on the couch and enter sandman was playing by metalica, song still gives me heebee jeebee's to this day for some reason. parents were in the kitchen, I stumbled by them and they asked me what was wrong and all I could say was Fu*k and proceeded to empty my stomache right on the kitchen floor. Needless to say I didnt go out for a couple of weekend after that.

Ohhh, I drank my dads bottle of crown royal and filled it back up with a 1/4 coke and the rest water to kind of give it the crown color. He had a christmas party for work and they started making drinks with the crown and everyone was like wtf is this crap. So he took a swig out of the bottle and then didnt say a word but gave me the your gonna get it look. lol. they went straight to liqour store right after that.

senior frogs in cancun mexico. Got totally lit up and they were doing hot body contest up on stage. Yeah I got up there with all thise fine dudes that had huge muscles and 6 packs you know all that stuff. Well I was 6foot 295lbs, not the hard body type that got up on stage. But I was full of the drink so I was like I dont give a f**k. I got 2nd place. lol, prolly out of pitty. But thats not so wierd I guess, cause I would still do it sober lol. Yes I am bat **** insane. now I am 265 and hotter. heheheh

I passed out on a beach all night but that was on purpose.


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

Nomad80 said:


> One time my playstation controller broke and I had to go outside
> 
> It was very scary :'(


should have come over, I have extras for those kind of occasions.


----------

